# mma gym routine



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

this is a sample four week routine that part my clients/fighters on

Chris

week 1 week 2 week 3 week 4

Rest period 2 mins 1.5 min 1 min 30 secs

session A

cleans 2 x 5

snatch 2 x 5

overhead squat 2 x 5

push press 2 x 5

shrug 2 x 5

session B

shoulder press 3 x 8

squat 3 x 8

bench press 3 x 8

bent over row 3 x 8

session C

barbell burpee 4 x 15

barbell push up to roll out 4 x 15

dumbell clean and press 4 x 5

hammer grip chins 4 x 15

tricep dips 4 x 15

what do you think? it has been working well for the guys


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what about the conditioning aspect?


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

what are you refering to, this is for the guys to do in the gym, not in the mma sessions, and the conditioning is helped with the reduced rest times, so its ends almost circuit like


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

my brother has just started doing a mma circuit type training to loose weight and he said it feels amazing but really hard, if its working for your guys thats all you need to know.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

mma for instance is 3 5min rounds with 1 min rest in-between, so i'd maybe model some circuits based on that.

i'd also do some shorter high intensity metcons. And also more bodyweight stuff, maybe some chest stuff, and also deadlifts and back extensions. It's also lacking pullups of any kind

I'd probably try to have a bit more variety in the movements. Try to think about what muscles and body parts you use in mma, and what kind of flexibility and adaptation you need. What weaknesses do your atheletes have?

Getting them to do a fixed routine will only get them good at doing a fixed routine. You can try and make it more competitive and scaled by having things like max reps/rounds in xx seconds, and recording your athletes progress.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

greg - i know what you are saying however, the circuits and bodyweight moves are done in there mma sessions their week runs like this _

monday - boxing

tuesday session a

wednesday - jujitsu

thursday - session b

friday - session c

saturday - no gi sparring


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

plus am fghts are 1 5 min round fella, wth no head shots


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

it sounds like you just want me to say that your routine is excellent and will work wonders then

the proof will be in how well your athletes perform against other clubs


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

There are two exercises coaches use to test strength in MMA -

Incline close grip bench

Neutral grip pull ups

It certainly wouldn't be a bad idea to include them.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Good solid routine Dave, covers most things for mma, explosive strength and strength endurance, i'd add in some turkish get ups, burpee to clean, and kettlebell swings..

I regularly go on rossboxing.com for extra training tips..

hope that helps mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

seems a good all round strength routine


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

ive got to agree with greg and also highlight you'd be hitting the phosphagen and oxidative pathways and almost miss out the glycolytic.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there is only one way to get better at fighting and that is to fight


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kezz said:


> there is only one way to get better at fighting and that is to fight


Not strictly true.

There is a combonation of factors that will make you a better fighter not just the act of fighting. It may be the most important aspect to make you a better fighter but by no means the only thing.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

skill is number one


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sledge hammer swings are awesome as well dave..I use a 14lb hammer although rossboxing recommends a lighter one so you can generate a greater rate of force development..


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i found this routine apparently its the one used by randy couture.

Do all of this MMA workout without letting go of the bar for the best conditioning effect:

Bent rows x8 (Back)

Upright rows x8 (Traps and Shoulders)

Military press x8 (Shoulders)

Good morning x8 (Lower back and hamstrings)

Lunges x8 (each leg) (quads,hams,glutes)

Squat push press x8 (mostly shoulders but also quads,hams,glutes,)

Deadlift x8 (Lower back, hams, glutes (traps when weight is heavier)&#8230; depends on the form you use)

1 minute's rest. Do 3-5 sets depending on how much you feel like puking. This'll build up good grappling muscle and help your cardio.

might give it a go a couple of times a week just to help my cutting plan.


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> i found this routine apparently its the one used by randy couture.
> 
> Do all of this MMA workout without letting go of the bar for the best conditioning effect:
> 
> ...


That seems like a killer workout!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

\ said:


> i found this routine apparently its the one used by randy couture.
> 
> Do all of this MMA workout without letting go of the bar for the best conditioning effect:
> 
> ...


What sort of weight would you use for that? Presumably something you can relatively comfortably behind the neck press. Might give it a go today adding a power clean to it somewhere! I'll try it at 50kg first.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i tried this circuit and it was pretty dam good, i think it depends how many times you want to do the circuit on the weight you use, i did mine with 40kg but i did the circuit 6 times with a minute rest between, and it was a good workout but felt i could have gone heavier, especially for the bent rows and deadlifts but it is more of a conditioning circuit than a mass building one so it did its job, i will probably go for 50kg next time and try increase the weight each time.

ive got an even harder one i tried this routine and i had to stop half way through as i was fooked

i did it with a 20kg kettlebell but it was a bit much

warm up with 1 min around the body with kettlebell

1 min skipping

1 min 2 arm kettlebell swings

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm kettlebell swings (right arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm kettlebell swings (left arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm clean and press (right arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm clean and press (left arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm high pull (right arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm high pull (left arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm snatch (right arm)

1 min skipping

1 min 1 arm snatch (left arm)

1 mi skipping

all done with no rest so its 20 mins of weights and cardio circuit. its the hardest circuit ive ever tried, its totally brutal, make sure aswell when you do each bit its a full minute without stopping or resting.


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

adamdutton said:


> i found this routine apparently its the one used by randy couture.
> 
> Do all of this MMA workout without letting go of the bar for the best conditioning effect:
> 
> ...





brockles said:


> That seems like a killer workout!


It's not a routine I use all the time, maybe once every week or second week but it's a killer - start off light!

It feels deceptively easy at first but when you get the Squat/Push Press on the 4th and 5th set you'll feel like crying 

I'm only using 40kg at the moment although I'm not exactly the strongest guy around.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Brizo said:


> It's not a routine I use all the time, maybe once every week or second week but it's a killer - start off light!
> 
> It feels deceptively easy at first but when you get the Squat/Push Press on the 4th and 5th set you'll feel like crying
> 
> I'm only using 40kg at the moment although I'm not exactly the strongest guy around.


definitely agree, one thing i would suggest too is dont do it the day after you trained legs,


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

just me but jnrs/ams would benefit from more MMA mate

3 session in the gym, and only 3 doing the skills is a little unbalanced - id say 1 or 2 conditioning circuits in the normal 'gym' and do another session or 2 at grappling as thats what AM is - standing thai clinch bit of dirty boxing then it hits the floor - so be far better off doing more wrestling/no gi or actual MMA class ie putting it all together

as for in the gym - routine fine, bit of variety and keep it relevant and you can almost do a mixture of anything TBH

i find bit of PL once a week good - or a routine like yours 1 or 2 times but no more - especially when at the Am level


----------

